# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من القائل رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك، ؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال ياقوت الحموي في معجم الأدباء

وحدث يونس بن عبد الأعلى الصدفي قال: قال لي الشافعي رضي الله عنه: 
يا أبا موسى، رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك، ما أقوله لك إلا نصحا،
 ليس إلى السلامة من الناس سبيل، فانظر ما فيه صلاح نفسك فالزمه، ودع الناس وما هم فيه

----------


## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الذي أعرفه والله أعلم  يوم كنا ندرس الأدب في الطور الثالث أن هذا من حكم العرب القدامى وأمثالهم 
وهو فعلا  مثل لم ينسخ بعد ؟؟

(ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## سامي الجلعود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من اشد المعجين في الامام الشافعي ودائما في ذاكرتي بيت يعجبني عندما اقابل اشخاص بخلاء 
(( ولا ترجو السماحة من بخيل ...... فما في النار للضمان ماء ))

----------


## أبومروة

وفيك بارك الله

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخ سامي شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الشيخ ياسين الأسطل

الإخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجدت في الأمثال لأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام قال : ( الأمثال في المعايب والذم
باب المثل في الذم لسوء معاشرة الناس.
قال أبو عبيد: جاءنا الحديث عن أبي الدرداء الأنصاري إنّه قال: وجدت الناس أخبر تقتله.
قال أبو عبيد: فأخرج الكلام على لفظ الأمر، ومعناه الخبر يريد انك إذا أخبرتهم قليتهم.
وقال أبو الدرداء أيضاً: " إنَّ قارضتهم قارضوك، وإنَّ تركتهم لم يتركوك " وقد فسرنا هذا في غريب الحديث ومن ذم عشرة الناس قول لبيد بن ربيعة:
ذهب الذين يعاش في أكنافهم ... وبقيت في خلف كجلد الأجرب
يتأكلون مذمة وخيانة ... ويعاب قائلهم وإنَّ لم يشغب
فكانت عائشة أم المؤمنين تنشد بيت لبيد هذا، ثم تقول: " يرحم الله لبيداً، فكيف لو أدرك زماننا هذا! " وكان أبن أختها عروة بن الزبير يذكر كلام عائشة، ثم يقول: " يرحم الله عائشة، فكيف لو أدركت زماننا هذا! " ومن أمثال اكثم بن صيفي: رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك.) أهـ .
قلت : أناأبو عبد الله ياسين :
وفي مجمع الأمثال للميداني قال : (رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك هذا المثل يروى في كلام أكثم بن صيفي. )
والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك .و بارك الله فيك .. اضافة قيمة.

----------


## الشيخ ياسين الأسطل

وفيك يا أخي أبا محمد بارك الله ، اللهم زدنا جميعاً علماً وفهماً وتقوىً .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وهذه قصة طريفة لهذه المعاني 

يحكى أنه كان هناك رجلا وابنه معهم حمار، وكان الرجل وابنه يمشون على أقدامهم فمروا بقرية وسمعوا بعض الرجال يتكلمون عنهم ويقولون الحمار خلقه الله للركوب وهذا الرجل وابنه يمشون على أقدامهم في هذا الجو الحارفأكملوا مسيرهم وقبل وصولهم إلى القرية الثانية ركبا الحمار فسمعوا رجال القرية يتكلمون ويقولون ان هذا الرجل ليس في قلبه رحمة
فكيف يركب هو وابنه هذا الحمار 
فأكملوا مسيرهم وقبل وصولهم إلى القرية الثالثة نزل الولد وترك والده على الحمار فسمع رجال القرية يتكلمون ويقولون ان هذا الرجل ليس في قلبه رحمة فكيف يترك ابنه الصغير يمشي في هذه الرمضاء وهو راكب الحمار وهو الرجل الكبير ويستطيع التحمل 
فأكملوا مسيرهم وقبل وصولهم إلى القرية الرابعة ركب الولد الحمار ومشى والده على قدميه فسمع رجال القرية يقولون 
هذا جيل غريب فكيف يسمح هذا الولد النشيط لنفسه بركوب الحمار ويترك والده الكبير في السن يمشي على 
قدميه صحيح فقال الرجل لولده (ارضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك).
ما اصل هذه القصة الطريفة؟؟ .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

(((((((((((((((( رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك )))))))))))))))))))))))))) ( ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الحافظة

ضحكت فقالوا ألا تحتشم 
بكيت فقالوا ألا تبتسم 
بسمت فقالوا يرائي بها 
عبست فقالوا بدا ماكتم 
صمت فقالوا كليل اللسان 
نطقت فقالوا كثير الكلم 
حلمت فقالوا صنيع جبان 
ولو كان مقتدراً لنتقم 
فأيقنت أني مهما أريد 
رضا الناس فلا بد أن أذم 

.. بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله ووفقك لمرضاته ..

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

> ضحكت فقالوا ألا تحتشم 
> بكيت فقالوا ألا تبتسم 
> بسمت فقالوا يرائي بها 
> عبست فقالوا بدا ماكتم 
> صمت فقالوا كليل اللسان 
> نطقت فقالوا كثير الكلم 
> حلمت فقالوا صنيع جبان 
> ولو كان مقتدراً لنتقم 
> فأيقنت أني مهما أريد 
> ...


أبيات جميلة أختي من قائل هذه الأبيات وللفائدة هذه القصيدة من المتقارب

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكما وبارك الله فيكما ...

----------


## الحافظة

> أبيات جميلة أختي من قائل هذه الأبيات وللفائدة هذه القصيدة من المتقارب


بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لمرضاته ... لاأعرف من قائل هذه الأبيات ....

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

حكى الإمام الشهير عبد الرحمن بن بطة الحافظ  عن حاله مع أهل زمانه؛ 
 فقال: "عجبت من حالي في سفري وحضري مع الأقربين مني والأبعدين، والعارفين، والمنكرين فإني وجدت بمكة، وخراسان وغيرهما من الأماكن أكثر من لقيت بها موافقاً أو مخالفاً، دعاني إلى متابعته على ما يقوله، وتصديق قوله والشهادة له، فإن كنت صدقته فيما يقول وأجزت له ذلك -كما يفعله أهل هذا الزمان- سماني موافقاً. وإن وقفت في حرف من قوله أو في شئ من فعله -سماني مخالفاً-. وأن ذكرت في واحد منها أن الكتاب والسنة بخلاف ذلك وارد، سماني خارجياً. وإن قرأت عليه حديثاً في التوحيد سماني مشبهاً. وإن كان في الرؤية سماني سالمياً. وإن كان في الإيمان سماني مرجئياً. وإن كان في الأعمال، سماني قدرياً. وإن كان في المعرفة سماني كرامياً. وإن كان في فضائل أبي بكر وعمر، سماني ناصبياً. وإن كان في فضائل أهل البيت ن سماني رافضياً. وإن سكت عن تفسير آية أو حديث فلم أجب فيهما إلا بهما، سماني ظاهرياً. وإن أجبت بغيرهما، سماني باطنياً. وإن أجبت بتأويل؛ سماني أشعرياً. وإن جحدتهما، سماني معتزلياً. وإن كان في السنن مثل القراءة، سماني شافعياً.

----------


## أبا قتيبة

> أبيات جميلة أختي من قائل هذه الأبيات وللفائدة هذه القصيدة من المتقارب


 

شعر : د . محمد بن ظافر الشهري 
بعنوان رضى الناس 
المصدر : مجله البيان العد 238

والله اعلم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بل وليس رضا الناس فقط غاية لا تدرك ! بل ورضا النفس غاية لا تدرك أيضاً ، فالنفس تتقلب من حال إلى حال ، وما يرضيها اليوم قد لا يرضيها غداً !

فلا خلاص لك أيها الإنسان إلا بالنظر إلا رضا الله وحده ، ، فإن كان ما تفعله يرضي ربك فيكفيك ذلك وإن سخط عليك الناس وان كان ما تفعله يرضي الناس وبسخط الله فاجتنبه 
ودليل ذلك ما ورد عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم :
((من أرضى الله بسخط الناس كفاه الله الناس ومن أسخط الله برضى الناس وكله الله إلى الناس)) 
[سنده صحيح ، صححه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح الجامع الصغير للسيوطي 
وقال عنه الشيخان شعيب وعبد القادر الأرناؤوط في تحقيقهما لزاد المعاد: إسناده صحيح]. 
ومعنى قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((من التمس رضا الناس)) التمس يعني: طلب، وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (كفاه الله مؤونة الناس) والمقصود كفاه الله تعالى شر الناس وأذاهم.
منقوول بتصرف للفائدة

----------

